# Ruby/Horsethief Shuttle



## Jack Bombardier (May 26, 2005)

My wife and I were thinking of floating the Ruby/Horsethief Canyon run next weekend, (Oct. 7 & 8th). We were hoping to find someone else doing this as well to try and set up a shuttle. Anybody interested?


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Try http://www.rradventures.com/rentals.htm

They're good folks.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'll put in a good word for Rimrock. I've used them several times and have been very happy with their shuttle service. Their put in is a couple of miles above Loma, so you end up adding about an hour to your trip. On a busy weekend, you miss the crowds and hastles you might encounter at loma. Nice people and a great put in. What more can you ask for.


----------



## MadHatter (Jul 21, 2006)

Jack...just don't be late to the game!! :lol:


----------

